# Calorie Pack Addicts



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The now have them for dogs! My DH loves the lil calorie packs of treats. Today I come home and he has 50 calorie packs for the girls.... pepperoni (Yucky... let's just say he was lectured but I admit Belle LOVES them!)

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gals, Can we please put our heads together an think up something to sell for dogs so we can all get rich and fund Club Frito? There sure is a market out there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - help...what's Club Frito? Is that a fund to buy more puppies? If so, I'm in!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, I will try to find the thread for you. It is a plan Kara and Amy hatched up-- we will all (by invitation of course) move to an island/resort with our Havs
and spend out days sipping margarita's and playing with puppies... 

frito comes of course because their feet smell like fritos corn chips.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw a turkey jerky 90 calorie pack, would you prefer that?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think both Dora and I would prefer turkey jerky to pupperoni crap!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- here is the thread where club fritos was created. it starts on page 13--- but warning you will have to read some HSD vs Havanese posts.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1737&highlight=club+frito&page=13

There would be no calorie packs of course at Club Fritos because we would be having so much fun calories would not be an issue.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes! I just saw the doggie calorie snack packs at Walmart!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How funny that you started this thread! I just went to Pet Club yesterday and saw one of those "calorie packs". I thought they were kind of a large for a Hav, but for a big dog, I guess it is a nice snack serving!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Club Frito is hilarious.

I didn't know they made snack packs for the dogs now too! I do know my dogs like to steal my cheeto snacks when I'm eating from my snack packs. Do they make cheeto flavor?


----------

